# One calf bigger than the other



## MrGrumpy (26 Aug 2012)

With all this cycling that I do, one things for sure my legs are well toned however just noticed one calf bigger than the other! Anyone else? FYI its my right


----------



## smokeysmoo (26 Aug 2012)

Something like this?


----------



## Cheshire Celt (26 Aug 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^ Pmsl class


----------



## numbnuts (26 Aug 2012)

^^^^^
My right measurers 15 inches and the left 14.5 inches


----------



## wheres_my_beard (26 Aug 2012)

Mine are the same size. Out of interest, do you do any sports? Do you have a dominant leg?


----------



## wheres_my_beard (26 Aug 2012)

While I was measuring my calf, I measured my thighs (not sure if i used a scientically rigorous method), and with a quick look on google, it turns out I have the same size thighs as Sir Chris Hoy, which is interesting as I have never done a squat, and I'm not a particularly strong cyclist, but do have disproportionally chunky/ muscly legs compared to my upper body. Not really on topic, but there we go.


----------



## Broughtonblue (27 Aug 2012)

my left calf is bigger than my right, could be something to do with always doing my routes the same way, perhaps id better start doing them the other way to see if it equals them out


----------



## defy-one (27 Aug 2012)

My left is smaller than my right cos my route is left left left left .....
I never seam to get anywhere?????
PMSL


----------



## Panter (27 Aug 2012)

My left calf if significantly bigger then my right


----------



## willhub (27 Aug 2012)

Don't cycle with one leg. I know it's amusing with clipless pedals though.


----------



## MrGrumpy (27 Aug 2012)

wheres_my_beard said:


> Mine are the same size. Out of interest, do you do any sports? Do you have a dominant leg?


 
played alot of football over the years but kick and play with both feet?? But would say I am more right footed?


----------



## Rob500 (27 Aug 2012)

MrGrumpy said:


> just noticed one calf bigger than the other! Anyone else? FYI its my right


 
Just take care with it. Don't dismiss any symptons like that. Go to your doctor and get them to have a veal.


----------



## fossyant (27 Aug 2012)

The body is not symmetric.


----------

